
Rebuilding a 1981 Accord - xyzzyb
http://imgur.com/a/uBCY8
======
astrojams
Nicely done. I love the step by step photos of the project.

~~~
xyzzyb
It's not my work, but I was highly impressed with the build and the computer
interface to the ignition timing.

